#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [技法] 請問眼睛有幾種畫法

## 風神龍一

小獸我畫眼睛永遠只有1條線加一個圓圈請哪為大大能教我畫
嘎??

----------


## 君尼爾獅

教你畫.......我是沒有那麼厲害啦= =
但是我幫你找了這些給你參考
希望有幫到

----------


## Baroque Boyce

嗯，這些圖片蠻有參考價值的
我也來學一些吧～

話說如此，但這裡找不到幾個比較接近真實感的。

----------


## 君尼爾獅

眼睛對我來說只有3種
一種是圓眼球O
一種是橢圓眼球0
還有一種是眼睛裡有很多反光(小甜甜)XD

----------


## fox

感覺不能死照著這些範例來畫
要先了解眼睛的結構跟透視,之後按自己的理解來畫

----------


## 嘯天

前面帖子中提到的是*典型的日本漫畫式眼睛*。
實際上在半獸（/獸）的創作，尤其是CG中并不實用。

所以，請留心您喜歡畫家畫眼睛（高光啊什麽的）的方法，
可以試著模仿一下。

fox先生 和 君尼爾獅先生 說的很不錯啊 =v=
眼睛的畫法取決于作者的風格。

----------


## 沄详

謝謝你~
敎我眼睛的畫法~
對我這個才國2的新手來說~
你對我的幫助太大不知如何報答~
感謝您~ ^  -  ^~♥

----------


## 極地尋找

嘩~好完整的眼圖耶

感謝了(先收下

過度期是最難混過去的  囧
要害在哪~?要害在哪~?
我怎麼會有一種
在黑境中
被一堆眼睛
觀察的感覺...

----------


## 和風小狼

我覺得沒有必要刻意去規定某種畫法=3=
個人認為眼睛的畫法大致上代表了那個人的畫風 (遇到的很多人都這樣，自己也是
建議是可以去選定某個或多個你喜歡的動漫的人物眼睛來揣摩
只要多多練習就大概知道自己習慣話怎樣的眼睛了XD
技巧總是從模仿的過程中學來的咩XD"

----------


## lsfy

眼睛的畫法其實並沒有統一的哦，我認爲可以分成兩大類：擬真係和抽象係（？）

擬真係自然是以“盡量接近現實中的眼睛”的感覺來畫，抽象係則是常見的漫畫畫法，可以參考上邊那一係列的眼睛畫法集合，不過有些眼睛的畫法真的是很詭異...漫畫風格的眼睛可以依靠不同的畫法來建立角色的性格，甚至還能成爲“招牌”，一看到那種眼睛的畫法就會立刻想起某位老師的名字哦！XD

眼睛的畫法可以慢慢地摸索出自己所認爲的適合的方式，請帖主加油！




> 提醒:請勿使用簡體字 已代為轉換為繁體中文
> By 站務助理J.C.

----------


## 巨刃  狼次

其實眼睛有很多種...
不一定要照上面的...
可以自己創
畢竟在畫畫的世界裡,沒有一定的...
所以你只要找到你看得順眼,喜歡的眼睛都OK

----------


## 火柴

眼睛的畫法  嗯  上面有好心的狼友準備很多圖了

不過如果套用在獸身上 畫法跟畫人可能就會有些不一樣

所以某火柴做了些補充

因為人的兩隻眼睛長在同一面

而獸的兩眼長偏側面



以下  某火柴畫了一張簡陋的示意圖  



嗯 因為只是要方便了解  所以請無視畸形物(?


總之觀察很重要  另外俯視  仰視  眼睛的型狀都會有些改變  

需要注意這樣W

基本型會了後   

可以在做變化  發展成自己的風格XD

----------


## KaiserKay

人類眼睛的畫法套用在獸身上有點怪怪的
感覺獸的眼睛應該透出一股野性,某些日漫畫法卻無法體現這一點

----------


## 幻影龍

有好多種的方式喔030!!
((其實我也不是很會畫眼睛

以前眼睛常常畫的死死的
有點死魚眼的感覺=~=  :Shocked:

----------


## 幻貓

在下向來認為
眼睛是靈魂之窗
好的眼睛能帶給圖畫紙上的人物生命，畫龍點睛絕非虛言

另外謝謝君尼爾師提供的參考圖，不過基於樂園本身性質，自然生物是主流
所以表現出動物們的"野性"及"靈性"就更為重要了
但是有興趣鑽研人類眼睛畫法的獸千萬別錯過這麼好的教材喔^^

因此在下抽空畫了三張解說圖，希望能幫助喜歡畫圖的各位


嘛....戒疤只是一時爪賤加上去滴

在下畫眼睛，先由"人"入道
畢竟就長在自己身上，每天照鏡子都會看到煩
灰色是草稿線，黑色是線稿
看到穿過綠豆眼那條灰線了嗎？在下也不強調要畫在什麼位置，這東西畫久就有感覺了
那條灰線恰巧穿過雙耳的上端，這個相對位置千萬不要搞錯

大頭有正視及側視兩種，裡面眼睛的輪廓都盡量依照真實情形
兩顆頭旁的三隻眼睛代表眼睛畫法由真實到漫畫修改版的演變
也就是眼下輪廓線消失大半，眼上線條為了要表現睫毛或陰影而加深
而眼珠的輪廓也慢慢從圓形變成橢圓
這些演變自然是為了更加表現人物的神韻
至於其他人類眼睛的畫法就要參考上述提到的教材囉
眼睛跟眉毛中間怎麼會有線？那就是眼皮了
沒有它沒關係，但有了它會更好看，所以還是養成習慣加一條吧



再來進入獸眼
同樣是眼睛，要怎麼讓眼神更深遂、更叛逆？
大致上來說就是讓外側輪廓線位置更高，不懂沒關係下一張有圖解
另外因為渾身是毛所以眼睛輪廓線要深一點〈尤其是上部眼線〉，當做是毛的陰影
最後提供一些不同的眼睛畫法，形狀雖然不同，但共通點就是眼睛外側都有吊起來


第三張綜合
上面兩隻眼睛，一隻近乎水平，一隻外側倒吊
下面是個獸最愛畫的絕佳完美超級無敵帥氣角度
所謂注意那隻被擋住的眼睛，就是要大家不要忘了鼻子這東西
不堅持畫出整隻眼睛，該擋的部份要擋，才會讓圖片更真、更好看


總結：畫圖，其實就是把東西畫到紙上，要寫實、要抽象，都行。但是在剛起步學習時，現實中的任何東西都是完美的教材。臨摹、修改、再活用，就能畫出自己想畫的東西。所以有空多照照鏡子，多觀察周遭事物，將他們的形狀、特徵、色彩印入腦中，隨時隨地都能進步再進步，各位加油

P.S.不好意思在下沒有提供不同情緒下的眼神，就麻煩各位自行研究哩X3~

----------

